

“Do you wear pants”: T. S. Eliot’s first magazine - Mz
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/houghton/2014/10/01/do-you-wear-pants-t-s-eliots-first-magazine/

======
Varcht
I was hoping to be able to find them in digital form to peruse. I may have but
I do not have the credentials to read them. If you are a student you might try
[http://oasis.lib.harvard.edu/oasis/deliver/~hou02498](http://oasis.lib.harvard.edu/oasis/deliver/~hou02498)

~~~
godarderik
[http://imgur.com/xUOT7ja](http://imgur.com/xUOT7ja)

Here are the first ten pages, I can post more if anyone wants me to.

------
benbreen
Thematically related: [http://harvardmagazine.com/2012/01/tiny-
brontes](http://harvardmagazine.com/2012/01/tiny-brontes)

------
dang
So he was an impresario before he was a poet. Unless, I suppose, there are
even earlier books of verse.

